# Columbus, Ga Sable Male, 2-3 years old



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I posted about my newest rescue "find" a while back, and he is now about ready for his new home. Huge thanks to those who have supported him!
He just finished his HW treatment, so needs to stay quiet for another few weeks, and his back is a bit sore so has not had a really good brushing yet. Here he is......

















_Little bit about Rico:
Rico was found and captured from a vacant lot/backyard in Phenix City, Al. No one claimed him.
He has now been neutered, treated for heartworms, microchipped, dewormed, and vaccinated. 
Vet guesses 2-3 years old.
He has not had a single accident or leg lift in the house in the 4 weeks since he was picked up as a stray. Fine with men and women, after the intial warm-up period. Probably won't do well with other male dogs, and probably not with small pets. 
Good with kids ( 8y/o girl), but probably not little ones because 1.he is afraid at first, and 2.once he starts to feel comfortable he can be very bouncy. 
Walks on leash but still has "scary" moments so need to be careful that he does not pull out of his collar. Sensitive around neck area (does not like his collar grabbed).

_


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

he sure is handsome! Does anyone have the link on him originally, just curious as to what his story is.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here you go....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/non-urgent-gsd-rescue-adoption/134071-look-what-i-found.html


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lookin'good! Nice job gagsd, he will make some lucky person a fine family member.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

he is definitely a handsome young fella!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks guys..... he is handsome and will be a wonderful active companion for a new family. No accidents, no chewing, no fence climbing, no outrageous barking (he barks when someone or something comes into the yard.)
Vaccinated, dewormed, microchipped, neutered and treated for heartworms.
What more could you ask for?!

Just a really, really nice boy looking for that right home (no little creatures, and no male dogs).


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

May I ask why he was allowed to be neutered during treatment for Heartworm? Or did that happen before you found out about the Heartworm? My guy just finished Heartworm treatment and he's still intact. The Vet says he can't be neutered until after he's rechecked to ensure the Heartworm is gone as they can't put him under anesthesia.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Melina said:


> May I ask why he was allowed to be neutered during treatment for Heartworm? Or did that happen before you found out about the Heartworm? My guy just finished Heartworm treatment and he's still intact. The Vet says he can't be neutered until after he's rechecked to ensure the Heartworm is gone as they can't put him under anesthesia.


I was curious about that as well, because my HW+ fosters have always had to wait to be altered until they were HW- .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They do that all the time in the south. Lots of times a matter of necessity - Luka was neutered before he came up, my other HW foster years ago was spayed - because there are so many "breeders" and "rescuers" who troll shelters for PB dogs to take, sell, breed, etc.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, it is SOP in this area. Time constraints are an issue.

Anybody have that perfect home for Rico? Sweet, handsome and mannerly!


----------

